# Picture upload / attachment problem.



## Airframes (Feb 6, 2021)

This is not a problem specific to this forum, as I'm also experiencing it, intermittently, when trying to attach photos to an e-mail.
I strongly suspect the problem lies within my PC ( just over one year old ), as it has been doing a few "strange things" recently, and it's running on Windows 10.
The following problem _*never*_ happened with all previous operating systems, just this bl**dy awful Win 10.

When attempting to upload a photo to this forum, or attach to an e-mail, the response can be slow, with the "window" eventually appearing and the "working on it" statement showing on the top of the pane.
When selecting and trying to up-load, one of two things can happen :-

1) The whole system freezes immediately, and the only way to recover is to either shut down or re-start, when quite often the same thing happens once running again.
2). An image, or maybe two or three, can be selected and successfully uploaded, but then the system again "freezes", and a shut down or re-start has to be done, 

This re-starting sometimes has to be done a number of times, in order to load an image, although as mentioned, it doesn't happen all the time, maybe just around 75% of the time. The PC is de-fragged at least once per month, and the cache cleared roughly every to weeks.
As mentioned, I suspect this is an internal PC problem, and I'll need to get the thing into my friend's workshop for a check-over, service and correction - when the Covid lockdown allows - but any advice or suggestions in the meantime would be welcome, as it's driving me bl**dy crazy !!!,


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2021)

Your description of the issue may indicate a problem with the HDD there. But your comp is new relatively, as memo serves. So the trouble can be the settings of the Windows.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2021)

Press control alt delete
Go to task manager
Find out what is is that eats the resources.
If not a MS process, kill proces. 

Often it is that win10 is buzy in the background with an update.
Also when not running a virus scanner of sorts win will do that for you and that takes a lot of resourses. A free scanner will prevent win stepping in.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 7, 2021)

Thanks for the replies.
I've had a quick look, and can't see anything relevant, but then, i don't really know what I'm looking for !
There does seem to be a problem with the Windows settings though, as I sometimes get a flash screen notification advising of a problem. However, when i follow the instructions, nothing seems to be out of order !
I think I need to contact my friend, and see if he can get the PC in for a check-over and service - he's due to fit an extra graphics card and port anyway, so that I can run via a projector, when needed, for movies etc.
Strange that it doesn't happen all the time, so obviously a fault in the system somewhere.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 7, 2021)

Yesterday I had a problem uploading a photo and there was a message saying to contact the site administrator. I tried again a few minutes later an no problem


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2021)

Our pics are storaged on a server ,let's say , a separate one from the forum. The updating or other works there may affect the data transferring, Geo. But Terry's problem is caused by the Win10 and its settings.

Terry, what the flash screen notification says?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 7, 2021)

it states Microsoft account problem, click here to fix etc.
When I do that, and sign-in and follow the instructions, it reports back that everything is working properly. But then, maybe a few hours later, or when I log on again, the same screen appears !
There's definitely an "internal" problem somewhere in the PC, as I'm also getting quite a lot of "not responding" in the various programmes, and the whole thing can be relatively slow overall at times - even clicking to log off and shut down can take a few seconds before anything happens.
Everything else works fine, just these intermittent problems, so I'll contact my computer friend ( who supplies and services all my equipment ) and see what he can do.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2021)

Ok. Please do that. It may be a hardware issue as well.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 7, 2021)

Yep, sounds like a glitch somewhere in the hardware, maybe with "apps" not closing down properly as well.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2021)

Ask your friend for checking the power and RAM. Also the HDD can be the reason. It would be nice to check if these work stable


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 7, 2021)

Still running Win7 on my 12 year old laptop and am happy as a pig in sh!t.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 7, 2021)

Terry, if you're concerned with Covid, call your friend and have him examine your machine via the remote feature.
He can walk you through how to activate it - from there, he can have a look around from his own machine and you don't have to fool with unplugging everything and packing it downtown.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 7, 2021)

Good idea Dave, I'll see what he can do.
Oh, bring back XP !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Feb 13, 2021)

That’s why I use Linux


----------



## Airframes (Feb 13, 2021)

Tried that, but the laundry didn't come up well, so went back to Daz ..................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Feb 13, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Tried that, but the laundry didn't come up well, so went back to Daz ..................


I’m just tired washing the Windows.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 13, 2021)

Yep, I agree.
Why they change things, I don't know. XP, and even Win 7, worked well, and fast. If it ain't broke, don't ****ing fix it !!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Feb 13, 2021)

I guess because hardware changes. XP was mostly 32 bits. Computers are 64 bits nowadays. I’m guessing a whole lot of security has been added since 2001 as well as it’s way more necessary than it used to be. But I really don’t understand the GUI changes. Seems like they are way too much focused on that instead of fixing the bloody upgrade system and inherent problems of the Windows system itself etc.
But don’t get me started. I turned my back on Windows 10 years ago. But then again I can do that as I’m technical more into systems then most people.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Feb 13, 2021)

My XP motherboard died about 4 years ago, just when I nearly understood XP. The last system I could really understand and fully use was 98SE. Although I told everyone over the years I would never buy windows again, the difference between $500 for 10 and $1200 for MAC caused me to be stupid, so 10 it was. My photo printer of course was not compatible and their tech dept told me they didn't support it anyway. So now I slog through.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 14, 2021)

special ed said:


> My XP motherboard died about 4 years ago, just when I nearly understood XP. The last system I could really understand and fully use was 98SE. Although I told everyone over the years I would never buy windows again, the difference between $500 for 10 and $1200 for MAC caused me to be stupid, so 10 it was. My photo printer of course was not compatible and their tech dept told me they didn't support it anyway. So now I slog through.


Mac is not much better anyway. I’ve got all 3 at home, Windows for work, Linux for my home computer and OS X on my son’s MacBook Air for school. The only one that can work with all hardware and which I can fix when broken is Linux.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Feb 14, 2021)

We all get the same thing Terry here, i think its because were not signed in to all its fearures


----------

